# iTunes+Stream importieren



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne Rockland über iTunes hören. Kann mir jemand erklären wie ich den Stream mms://217.151.144.150/rockland in iTunes importieren kann. Wenn ich das über strg+u mache kommt kein Sound. Das muß doch irgendwie gehen das ich auch Steams mit iTunes empfangen kann die nicht über eine pls datei importiert wurden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## 27b-6 (4. Februar 2006)

Moin!

Ich könnte mich ja täuschen, aber ist es nicht logisch, das ein Microsoft-Dienst (mms://... [Microsoft Metadirectory Services]) mit der Software vom "Feind" APPLE inkompatibel ist!?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
nun das kann schon sein nur erstens läuft iTunes ja auch auf dem Microsoftprodukt, und ich wußte nicht das mms was mit Microsoft zu tuen hatt. Ich dachte das wäre halt ein Protokol wie Http (welches systemunabhänig ist), ist es ja doch auch.
Aber vielleicht gibt es ja von irgendeinem Dritthersteller ein Plugin oder so mit dem ich das importieren kann? Ist nämlich mein Lieblingsradiosender  .

Viele Grüße


----------



## 27b-6 (4. Februar 2006)

Moin!

Wieso benutzt Du nicht einfach den Windows Media Player! Ist zwar nicht so schick - aber funktioniert doch.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. Februar 2006)

Weil ich das Drecksteil hasse!  Nein ich hab halt meine ganze Musik und Radio in iTunes archiviert und ich leg mir nicht ein Tool zu um dann im nächsten wieder ein anderes verwenden zu müssen. Und iTunes sieht nicht nur schick aus ist auch inzwischen eines der besten Progs um seine Musik zu archivieren, Winamp kackt da voll ab.
Sorry für die unfeine Sprache aber mußte grad sein.

Viele Grüße


----------



## doka (22. Februar 2006)

Hi DirtyWorld,

versuche es mal über: Erweitert -> Stream öffnen... -> URL eingeben.
Ansonsten kann ich Dir StreamRipper empfehlen, kannst damit auch Streams aufnehmen. Findest Du bei http://www.versiontracker.com....

Grüße
doka


----------

